# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Acquisto immobile srl

## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti, 
se una srl (società di servizi) volesse comprare un immobile da un privato, quali peculiarità comporta questa operazione sia sotto il profilo degli adempimenti fiscali che contabili? 
Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti, 
> se una srl (società di servizi) volesse comprare un immobile da un privato, quali peculiarità comporta questa operazione sia sotto il profilo degli adempimenti fiscali che contabili? 
> Grazie!

  La prima che mi viene in mente è che non ci sarà la fattura.

----------


## Tasselhoof

> La prima che mi viene in mente è che non ci sarà la fattura.

  Mi rendo conto che la domanda è un pò generica, cercherò di essere più preciso: la srl intende acquistare un'immobile strumentale per destinazione (ossia risulta accatastato come abitazione).
Credo che gli adempimenti dell'acquisto sono quelli soliti: atto notarile, pagamento imposte catastali, ipotecarie e di registro, manca qualcosa?
Successivamente l'immobile viene iscritto tra le attività della società ed ammortizzato annualmente. Se la società ha già una sede, l'acquisto di questo immobile richiede l'apertura di una nuova sede locale presso la Camera di Commercio?
Specificato questo  (sono ben accette correzioni!) ci sono altri adempimenti o problematiche da affrontare? 
Grazie mille!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dipende dall'utilizzo che viene fatto dell'immobile .... 
Non mi vengono in mente altri adempimenti o problematiche. 
ciao

----------

